# test day....



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

Hi Girls

Well today is testing day.  No sign yet of AF, in fact no symptoms either.  Anyway I did a test and it was BFN    DH says to test again in a couple days but since today is 14 DPO I think it unlikely I would get a +ve result now.

So just waiting on the witch to show so I can start next round of Menopur.  Feeling gutted today, I can honestly say Ive been "feeling" pregnant for days now and was so sure it would be +ve but it seems its not to be once again.

Will pop back in tomorrow with another update, just wanted to let you girls know.

EDIT:  7.10am the witch got me, just come on just now   Its back to the injections tomorrow girls.

Hugs

Witchie Poo Cat


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Witchie

So sorry the   got you chick I was feeling positive for you too. But take a deep breath and get ready for your next round of jabs. You know what to expect now and when to get   to make the most of it. 

And remember i asked Santa for babies for all us oldies so he has got a rush job on and it might take him a while. Especially having to sort out so many extra special babies for all you extra special ladies  

So take care today missy and I will be around and about should you need me

Sal xxx


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Witchie

Sorry for your bfn.  Call this cycle a practice run and fingers crossed for the next one
strawbs xx


----------



## Mrs Hopeful (Sep 1, 2006)

Hey Witchie,

Sorry the nasty old   got you stay   for next time hun.

Mrs H xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

I'm so sorry Witchie  

Thinking of you

Take care of you & DH










Natasha


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm so sorry Witchie


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Witchie.  lots of love and hugs xxx


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

thank you girls.  Funnily enough I havent shed any tears this month for some reason.  Maybe because deep down I knew when I went for my last scan and they said I had already Od.

So, its the injections again today for 2 weeks, how lovely!  Testing again start of November now - the time will just drag I know it!

Hugs

Witchie Poo Cat


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

thinking of you hun....GL for next month


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Awww Witchie,

I'm so sorry AF got you this time    
I know how hard it is but please dont give up    Jo xx


----------

